# Kered Automatic



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi

Back out of hospital so posting another vintage watch. I would be pleased with any information on this Kered automatic watch, please?

The strap is actually thin 9ct gold 'sheets' wrapped around the steel mechanism rather than being rolled or plated. As the photo shows there is a kink in one connection and I can't see how to realign it? This does not show when the watch is worn.

https://goo.gl/photos/5oD3uc6PWD1wcqbH6

TIA

Vigman


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Kered-branded watches appear to span the period c.1945-1965 and it would seem that the brand was based in France.

Various movements by different movement makers were used over the timespan of the brand's presence in the market, with even Seikosha providing some automatic movements. In fact, it may be that given the different geographical origin marks found on Kered watches, Kered was essentially a retail brand name put on watches from various companies in France, Switzerland and even Japan by an as yet unknown watch retailer or assembler.

Kered watches vary in quality and movement complexity. One watch I have seen has a 26-jewel Duromat automatic movement, while others may only have 15-jewel handwind lever movements, and the French firm Cupillard supplied movements found in some Kered watches. Women's, as well as men's watches are found bearing the Kered name, and even 9 carat gold Kered watches are known.

It has been mentioned in a previous Kered enquiry on the Forum that the cases were apparently made in England, and it has also been noted that Kered spelt backwards is "Derek." It would be a strange but not wholly impossible revelation to find that Kered was actually a brand name emanating from Britain, or at least with sales of Kered watches being based in this country. More research is needed on Kered watches!

15J handwind lever Kered wristwatch probably from the mid to late 1940s (pic from images.antiquesatlas.com):

http://images.antiquesatlas.com/dealer-stock-images/thevintagewristwatch/Vintage_1940s_gents_Kered_hand_as170a1401b.jpg

Fascinating Kered 17-jewel gold-plated wristwatch with a Seiko Diashock movement and marked to the bottom of the dial, "Made in Japan." This watch may have been made complete by Seiko under licence to the owners of Kered, and it has been dated to the 1950s. Hopefully, Seiko experts on the Forum will be able to date this watch more exactly - the movement is a calibre 957, and the number on the dial that accompanies the Japan origin is, 6602 1950R (pic from img0.etsystatic.com):










Kered Swiss-made watch with 21J hand-wind movement from the 1950s (pic from i.ebayimg.com):

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/IScAAOSw-4BXZozn/%24_1.JPG

.


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you for the detailed information. ' Kered' reversed is rather like the Mirror of Erised in Harry Potter is just 'desire' backwards and my friend Odell who makes Lledo models!

As my model is 26 jewel and has the gold strap and day function do I take it this is an upmarket model, please?

I also like the embedded photos and wonder if I could do this with Google photos?

Vigman


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

vigman said:


> As my model is 26 jewel and has the gold strap and day function do I take it this is an upmarket model, please?
> 
> Vigman


 The bracelet is an aftermarket replacement so wouldn't of been fitted originally, but the fact it's automatic will put it in the better quality area


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

In my learning mode how do you immediately know the bracelet is a replacement and not one used by the maker, please?

Vigman


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

vigman said:


> In my learning mode how do you immediately know the bracelet is a replacement and not one used by the maker, please?
> 
> Vigman


 These sort of bracelets were popular in the 50s and 60s as replacements when the leather strap broke, as they are robust and easy for the elderly to put on but they do cause damage to the lugs particularly on gold watches as the gold is obviously softer than the steel often sprung bracelet ends.

The clue is in the bracelet maker (Excalibur) stamped on the bracelet other makes included spiedel and fix o flex.

Its not uncommon to find watches from this period with replacement expanding bracelets. I personally dislike them because of the damage they cause and they keep trapping your arm hair. I would take it off replace with a nice brown leather, remove the gold caps and sell the gold

lug damage from expanding bracelet


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Many thanks for the information. I did find the arm hair trapping an issue!

What should be paid for a decent but not luxury strap please?

Vigman


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

vigman said:


> Many thanks for the information. I did find the arm hair trapping an issue!
> 
> What should be paid for a decent but not luxury strap please?
> 
> Vigman


 You could have a look on Ebay or Cousins , you will be able to pick up something pretty good for under a tenner


----------



## RayLever (Mar 22, 2016)

All are classical watches looks superb .


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I would certainly date your watch to the 1950s, dear Vigman, probably just post-1955. I also reckon that you could probably put it into the better quality bracket.

In shall continue to look into "Kered" in order to find out more about this brand and its country of origin, although I am not hopeful of a "breakthrough" in our knowledge.


----------



## Barry Clarke (9 mo ago)

I was just browsing out of curiosity on Google to see what information there is on my family's erstwhile watch businesses and came across this. So Kered is indeed my Uncle Derek spelt backwards. My great grandfather started the Newmark watch factory which was in Croydon. I don't know where Kered parts were made but I am sure some parts were made at the Newmark factory and assembled there. So we had family watch brands Newmark, Kered and also Elbee, LB being the initials of my grandfather Louis Braham. Louis Braham and family business Golay run by my father were UK distributors for various UK and Swiss watch brands, most notably these family brands and Avia and Cyma. If anyone reads this and wants to contact me, please do so to [email protected] as I doubt I will find this thread again! Barry Clarke


----------



## Barry Clarke (9 mo ago)

To clarify relationships in my post, Louis Newmark was the father of my Grandmother Phyllis Newmark who married Louis Braham. So Derek Braham was their son who was my mother's brother. My mother married my father Denis Clarke. To put a time-frame to this, I Denis's son am 75 yrs old. I believe the watch side of the businesses declined in the late 1960s, early 1970s, with the advent of quartz watches and my generation of the family were not interested in the business and the older generation retired. Newmark side continued a while, I believe focused more on aircraft parts. The busunesses no longer exist under the family names, and I really don't know what exactly happened to them. In recent years a new Newmark watch business started but not with family members. Barry Clarke


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Barry Clarke said:


> To clarify relationships in my post, Louis Newmark was the father of my Grandmother Phyllis Newmark who married Louis Braham. So Derek Braham was their son who was my mother's brother. My mother married my father Denis Clarke. To put a time-frame to this, I Denis's son am 75 yrs old. I believe the watch side of the businesses declined in the late 1960s, early 1970s, with the advent of quartz watches and my generation of the family were not interested in the business and the older generation retired. Newmark side continued a while, I believe focused more on aircraft parts. The busunesses no longer exist under the family names, and I really don't know what exactly happened to them. In recent years a new Newmark watch business started but not with family members. Barry Clarke


 Thank you for providing this inside information, which is always helpful in understanding lesser known brands. There is quite a bit more that we have discovered about Newmark and Braham since this thread was posted, but it is spread around in different posts around the forum. In particular, @Eaglegale has a large collection of Kered watches and might appreciate having the email address you provided. I am interested in the broader history of the companies. I have some Corvette watches, which was a sub-brand of Avia, imported and distributed by Newmark and Braham in various guises.


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Barry Clarke said:


> I was just browsing out of curiosity on Google to see what information there is on my family's erstwhile watch businesses and came across this. So Kered is indeed my Uncle Derek spelt backwards. My great grandfather started the Newmark watch factory which was in Croydon. I don't know where Kered parts were made but I am sure some parts were made at the Newmark factory and assembled there. So we had family watch brands Newmark, Kered and also Elbee, LB being the initials of my grandfather Louis Braham. Louis Braham and family business Golay run by my father were UK distributors for various UK and Swiss watch brands, most notably these family brands and Avia and Cyma. If anyone reads this and wants to contact me, please do so to [email protected] as I doubt I will find this thread again! Barry Clarke


 Hi Barry,

That's really useful info. Nice to know that there's still a direct family connection to those brands. I'll be in touch by email.



spinynorman said:


> @Eaglegale has a large collection of Kered watches and might appreciate having the email address you provided


 Thanks @spinynorman. Much appreciated.


----------

